# Pompano Limit Thursday 2-2-12



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Had a short day at work so I jumped on the Forum when I got home. To my surprise I read a couple posts about people still catching pompano! I couldn't take it, so I grabbed two rods and off I went. I got set up and had my first line in about 4:15PM, had first fish on the beach about 4:25. The action was steady, I caught 6 pomps in less than an hour. I will be out again tomorrow before the big game for sure! All fish caught on fresh dead peeled shrimp.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow - Congrats on a hard to make limit.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Great catches! Yeah, seeing that others are doing well gives me the green light to put my other projects on hold and do some fishing!!!


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Where were these babies caught? Awesome job man!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I fish on Pensacola Beach. I have a couple different spots that consistently produce fish for me, just depends on the conditions.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dorado74, nice mess of fish, hey i see the hook with what looks like 2 orange beads, could you show me a pic of your setup,(weight, leader, etc) please,???


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I actually only use one orange bead, that fish ate both baits so it looks like two beads. I will be glad to take a picture of my rig and if you message me (or anyone else) I will gladly tell you how I make them


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

PM sent for information!!


----------



## dt8325 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Newbie*

I am new to the area and actually have a place around the Beach Club and would love to know how to rig up for some Pompano fishing. Great catch Also any Rod info would help such as size rod and reel, what Lb. test and etc: :notworthy: THanks for any info.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Darodo i would love the info!!?? thks send it to me


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I use 20lb flouro carbon leader with about 9" drops (2). I put one orange bead above each hook. The hooks I use are Owner 1/0 khale style. I have a couple different rod/reel set ups and the size weight I use depends more on the combo than the wave height/current. I fish deep washes between the bars, so I don't have an issue with my baits moving down the shore even in rough water. I catch most my fish on a 9ft med action rod with 12lb test line....I will try to take a picture of my rig when I get a chance. I hope this helps.


----------



## dt8325 (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: Thank's I hope I can return the favor someday.


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

I am new to the PCF and to surffishing but would like some instruction and info on your set up. I am not even sure how to contact you for this information.


----------

